
Prominent scientist sues critic of his work for $10M - dbcooper
http://mashable.com/2017/11/01/prominent-stanford-climate-scientist-sues-nas-over-critical-study/#7wjxpsWvHPqP
======
programmer_dude
The beginning of the end?

